
Google Launching ToDo List Product? - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/11/google-launching-todo-list-product/
======
projectileboy
Golly, I hope it doesn't compete with something 37 Signals did. Like "using
computers", or "eating", or "breathing". (Although I maintain that Google
_totally_ ripped off the idea for breathing from me!)

------
redorb
due to the recent take down of "huddle chat" I think it would be a small,
feature-less non independent product.

------
blinks
From the article, it looks like someone just accidentally posted their own
list, and then took it down.

------
cstejerean
google should buy remember the milk (assuming it's for sale). their GMail
integration is simply awesome.

